# Fax # for Sudwala



## joyzilli (Apr 2, 2007)

Does anyone have the correct way to fax (including all #'s) to Niky at Sudwala?  Thanks


----------



## SJRSONG (Apr 2, 2007)

Niky Watt  

Royal Hospitality Services (Pty) Ltd
Managing Agents of Sudwala Chalets Share Block LTD
Tel:-+27 (13) 733 3073
Fax:- +27 (13) 733 3644
rhs@yebo.co.za or niky@royalhservices.com


----------



## TSTex02 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Sudwala FAX Number*

According to a previous posting from Niky at Sudwala -

011-2713-733-3644 (fax)
011-2713-733-3073 (voice)

The 011 gets a USA caller to international dialing; 27 gets to South Africa; 13 is the regional code. The rest is the local number.


----------



## joyzilli (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks so much for your help!


----------

